# Automatic application of lens profile corrections?



## Harry Briels (Dec 1, 2012)

Is there an automatic way for enabling the profile correction of the lens used?
I now have to go for each photo in Develop Mode to > Lens Corrections > Profile >Enable Profile corrections.
It would be nice if the profile correction for the lens used would be applied automatically.
Would save a lot of time!
Thanks for helping me!
Harry


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi Harry

Yep.  Reset a photo and then turn on the profile corrections.  Then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings and save the new defaults.  They'll be applied to any new imports or any photos you reset.


----------



## theWeissGuy (Dec 2, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Yep.  Reset a photo and then turn on the profile corrections.  Then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings and save the new defaults.  They'll be applied to any new imports or any photos you reset.



Won't a reset undo prior edits?
___________________
theWeissGuy


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 2, 2012)

If there were any prior edits, sure, but that wasn't the question that was asked.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Dec 2, 2012)

If you take these steps with a photo that you have already edited you can preserver your edits by taking a snapshot and then restore the snapshot after you have saved the default.

-louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 2, 2012)

Or create a VC that you can reset and then delete when you're done.  The reason is simply that any settings will become part of the new default, so if your photo is already edited, you could end up with some really odd defaults.


----------

